# Post a picture that you can totally relate to



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

IDK if I can relate to this, or if I just like it:


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


>


 I really liked this one.. This explains me pretty well..


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep this pretty much sums up how waking up after sleeping for more than 14 hours feels.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You ain't related to those pictures. Its the qoutes you relate to. Thread fail.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


This, pretty much.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> You ain't related to those pictures. Its the qoutes you relate to. Thread fail.


Ok, I'll improve next time round. heh


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

During school:


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my time has come, you must continue your journey without me


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for huge picture


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Yep this pretty much sums up how waking up after sleeping for more than 14 hours feels.


You do that too? I thought it was just me.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

RadioactivePotato said:


> Sorry for huge picture


 It was worth it! :yes


----------



## Sociofobs (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't take it personally


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sociofobs said:


> Don't take it personally


That's gonna be me in 50 years if I'm still alive.. :lol



Sphere said:


>


:haha

#2222 :b


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## dutch87 (Jun 19, 2013)

justanotherbird said:


>


is this pic anime related or just random?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I guess I'm kinda posting this prematurely.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Comedian Jim Gaffigan :lol


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is beautiful picture.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

i relate to this because pudding


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

wolfie620 said:


> i relate to this because pudding


lmao


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> :lol


find me the video this came from please


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

RadioactivePotato said:


> Sorry for huge picture


Does anyone know what this comic is called? I've been looking everywhere for it


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm like that. RARRRR


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Estillum said:


> Does anyone know what this comic is called? I've been looking everywhere for it


http://emclainable.tumblr.com/
Under the 'comics' tab


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


>


Awwwww,


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Estillum said:


> Does anyone know what this comic is called? I've been looking everywhere for it


Copy and paste the URL into tineye. You'll find it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, that's me.


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

^


----------



## lesaurores (Jul 27, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> find me the video this came from please







jenna marbles is the bomb


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

and this one...when i was looking for an image this made me laugh because i say that sometimes haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Valtron said:


>


He reminds me of my physics tutor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

*lo*










I do that all the time except I carry a snake.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

holyfires said:


>


I really like this one, that's a great analogy for how I feel most of the time.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------

